

Dell's list of why to buy one with Ubuntu - obsaysditto
http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=anavml

======
bstar
Surprised Dell is so enthusiastic as some of the claims aren't quite the whole
truth... Like stating that openoffice is not available in windows, or that MS
Office formats are fully supported.

Regardless, I get more and more respect for Dell as they continue to embrace
MS alternatives.

~~~
manvsmachine
Yeah, I noticed that too... apparently, Dell's not counting on their Windows
customers being able to find OpenOffice or GIMP on their own.

If I were them, I would have also mentioned "easy, automatic updates of your
installed programs".

~~~
adrianmonk
The layout is a bit ambiguous, but this chart may fall under reason #1, whose
description contains the text "comes pre-loaded with". Perhaps Dell is
claiming that this functionality is available out of the box.

In the chart, Dell includes "Microsoft Office" under the Windows column, but
you can indeed order a Dell with MS Office preloaded, so that would be fair.

------
thiele
Their list isn't compelling. Especially for a mainstream consumer. The list
basically argues that Ubuntu doesn't suck. Most of the topics try to position
Ubuntu as comparable to Windows. Being comparable isn't going to motivate a
consumer to switch. Especially when they have been using Windows for xx years.

Too much selling features, not enough selling benefits.

~~~
branden
It's free. When that's your starting point, "it doesn't suck" is pretty
compelling.

~~~
ggrot
But I don't see them calling that out very well.

------
culturestate
The validity (or compellingness) of that list aside, the copywriting is
atrocious. It makes me feel like Dell (or at least their marketing department)
is only paying lip service to Linux - I could never imagine that quality of
writing showing up anywhere else in their advertising.

------
r0s
Is Microsoft still subsidizing windows to meet linux system price points?

I bought an Ubuntu loaded HPMini9 and saved about one hundred dollars over the
windows version. That's the real value in my opinion. Not just at the sale but
the investment in linux familiarity means a free(as in beer) alternative
becomes usable going into the future.

My main PC has seen 2 windows versions so far, both paid for.

~~~
megablast
The problem is a lot of companies pay the manufacturers like Dell, HP to load
on software. Google have done this, Real, and lots of less scrupulous players.
So it may actually make the computer cheaper with Windows than Linux.

Of course, another reason to get Linux, unless you intend to re-install
windows. This does suck if you want to not give any money to Microsoft.

I am pretty sure Microsoft don't charge $100 for the netbook version of XP.

~~~
azim
I believe Microsoft charges OEMs $15 for XP and $50 for whichever edition of 7
which goes on netbooks. Though it wouldn't supprise me if larger vendors had a
little negotiation room. Also, security companies like Mcaffee and Symatec
also pay OEMs a lot to bundle their trials.

------
mkramlich
The Games checkbox was a little misleading. The vast majority of the types of
games a typical Windows PC "Joe Blow" kind of user expects to play are
Windows-only and/or don't run (or run well anyway) on Linux. Some games, yes.
And Flash or browser-based games, sure.

~~~
nnash
PC games will run with wine, but that isn't exactly out of the box like the
check list presents.

~~~
ggrot
On ubuntu this is getting really much easier than it used to.

------
sandaru1
> The vast majority of viruses and spyware written by hackers are not designed
> to target and attack Linux.

No wonder people think "hacker" is a bad thing.

------
extension
_Ubuntu connects you to the Internet in seconds_

Seconds from when? From a few seconds before you connect to the Internet? I'm
impressed.

~~~
Andys
I got a new laptop with built-in 3G modem and Ubuntu was able to connect me to
the Internet without me needing to load any extra drivers, which wouldn't be
the case with Windows or OSX.

~~~
bad_user
It evolved a lot recently.

I just installed Ubuntu Lucid, and it detected both my built-in Wifi card and
my 3G modem.

Granted ... I had to go System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers to have
the drivers installed for both (as both are considered proprietary because of
firmware or some shit). But it was a painless process.

------
b3b0p
I think they meant "included free" instead of "included fee" for the photo
editing line on the last graphic, no?

------
anc2020
"Depending upon the Dell computer your purchase, boot times can be around 30
seconds!"

I'm always slightly embarrassed to read exclamations like this knowing it'll
wind up as the laughing stock of Reddit/HN in ten years' time.

------
alecco
Hmm, arguing GNU/Linux is better than Windows on security is passé. Torvalds
too often dismisses security bugs.

~~~
bstar
Any os that has a software repository(with sources) is going to be inherently
more secure. If novice users only get their software from APT then they will
be eliminating a whole slew of exploits that could infect their computer.

In this regard, Ubuntu is lightyears more secure than Windows.

~~~
lukesandberg
well, you should say, any os with a _responsibly_ _managed_ software
repository ...

------
mgoforth
I'm as big a fan of Ubuntu as anyone, and I'm glad to see Dell supporting a MS
alternative. However, the absence of a fully supported Linux version of iTunes
prevents me from adopting Ubuntu as my primary operating system.

~~~
izend
Run a VM with Windows just for iTunes.

~~~
pmcginn
I used to do that, but I think now the better recommendation is just to ditch
Apple. My HTC Incredible is a great phone, and I love Amarok.

~~~
RK
Having just switched from Amarok 1.x to 2.x, I'm underwhelmed. But as a linux
user I have never used, nor needed itunes.

